

Live screencasting solution - elboheme

Hi HN. What cost-effective tools would you use to broadcast your screen in real-time to paying viewers and a (configurable) delayed transmission to non-paying viewers?
======
ScottWhigham
What is "cost effective" to you in terms of dollars?

~~~
elboheme
the minimum amount to get this functional.

